# Rchora



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey all,
just wanted to get out an annoucement for our brand new site.
Please come and check us out, and don't forget to leave a comment if you can think of one.
Thanks in advance and have fun.
Rich (CrazyHo) also Grampaho

http://rchora.net


----------



## DrNoise (Oct 26, 2013)

great website. 

bill


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Last Friday's race results have been added along with video to the site


----------



## DrNoise (Oct 26, 2013)

I wanted to win Lead Foot, but boy were we having ourselves a crash fest! lol


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Last weeks races at Thompson are on
rchora.net


----------



## DrNoise (Oct 26, 2013)

correction...NOW the results from Thompson Speedway are posted.


----------

